# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] επεξεργαστής,μητρική,μνήμες.γραφικά

## tomis

Επεξεργαστής+ψυγείο+ανεμιστήρας
  M3N78-EM-ASUSβ¦. 10 ευρώ
μητρική
  AMD Phenom II X4 940 3Μhz (AMD 64 socket AM2 /AM2+)β¦. 10 ευρώ
κάρτες μνήμης
  DDR 2  1G 667 dim 5-5-5 TRANSCENT  1 TEMβ¦. 2,5 ευρώ
  DDR 2  1G 533 dim 4-4-4 TRANSCENT  1 TEMβ¦. 2,5 ευρώ
  DDR 2  1G KVR667D2N5 TRANSCENT  2 TEMβ¦.. 5 ευρώ
  DDR 2  2G KVR800D2N6  KINGSTON  4 ΤΕΜ β¦ 20 ευρώ
Κάρτα γραφικών 
  PCI GT 220-512MB ( VGE-DVI-HDMI ) β¦ 10 ευρώ
  Όλα λειτουργικά και αντικαταστάθηκαν λόγο αναβάθμισης .
  60 ευρώ
  Ταχυδρομικά στον αγοραστή.

----------

